# wooden surfboard plans



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Anybody here ever build a wooden surfboard? I'm highly interested in making one. My ultimate goal is to build a sailboat, but why not start small? :thumbsup:

Does anybody have experience with surfboard construction?
Does anybody know where to get good plans or templates for free? (C'mon guys...there are free plans for everything else..Why can't I find a plan for this?:wallbash

Any info would be fantastic!


----------



## MrHudon (May 5, 2009)

*Looked into but never built one, good info at these sites.*

http://www.surfersteve.com/introduction.htm
http://www2.swaylocks.com/forum/
http://www.hollowsurfboards.com/how_to.htm


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Reckless,
I have never had any experience in making a surf board, nor do I plan on making one. My main deterent................


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

HAHAHA:laughing::laughing::laughing: That was the best reply to date. Great picture!! Holy hell Kenbo...I was crying from laughter.

Mr. Hudon...thanks for the links! I'll be sure to go through all 3!..after I change my pee pee pants...

Cheers
KC


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad I could give you a chuckle.
later man
Ken


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

You know..... with 10,000 comedians out of work then Ken has to go & be funny.......:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

RHarkins said:


> You know..... with 10,000 comedians out of work then Ken has to go & be funny.......:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
I can't help it, it's what I do. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## Denny (Mar 22, 2009)

Reckless, try tree2sea.com. Great forum, will answer alot of questions. My brother is almost finished with his wood board.

Denny


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Denny,

Thanks bro. Checked it out and its basically a forum like this, but just for building surfboards. I guess I just need to pony up for some templates though. Not quite sure how the template programs these guys use works.

Take care,
KC


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Do they have a template with a shark bite already taken out of it?
:laughing:
Ken


----------

